# cories in a 5 gallon



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

how many corydoras habrosus can i have in a 5 gallon planted tank? 5 or 6? i was also thinking of puting 2-5 chery red shrimp to handle the algae.
tell me you expert opinions.
thanks.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

how many other fish are you interested in keeping? 
managing a nano tank (small tank) is hard if you're new to the hobby. It takes a little more care and diligence to balance fish, plants, light, filtration and feeding. I'm not trying to deter you at all, can you give us some more info on what you want to do with the whole thing? 
Just the cories and shrimp? Then yes, 5-6 cories shouldn't be too hard with 2-3 week 25% water changes. The more fish you add, the more care is going to be needed maintenance wise.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

You may want to go with 4-5 Cories since its such a small tank.
Also might want to get a small school of 4-5 tetras.
Make sure you plant around the sides of your tank.
Also make sure they have hiding spots. (enough for all)

If you have enough plants growing in the tank you shouldn't have to worry about doing many water changes.

Also, try to get some frogbit, or other floater plants. When there are too many floating in the tank just take a handful out. Plants will clean your tank for you.


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

sorry i probably should have given some tank specs. here goes:

Tank: 5.5 gal rimless
C02: pressurized w/ ada pollen glass diffuser
Substrate: eco complete
Lighting: 27 watt home depot hampton bay desk light
Filter: marineland HOB 100 biowheel (eventually eheim 2211 w/ ada lilly pipes when i get the money)
Fertilizer: Pfertz medium tech plus

Future Plants: dwarf hairgrass(echolaris pulvara), blyxa japonica, vallisneria sp. 'crystal', anubias nana petite

It should be pretty heavily planted and filtered, so im guessing the 6 corys and 2-3 cherries would be fine right?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

definitely. 

you aren't doing any other fish?


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

nope i just want my little corys and i use the cherries shrimp for algae. do you think i could add any other fish? say an ottocinclus?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Otto is a nice addition.
Look into pygmy cories. They are small, only grow to .75 inches to 1 inch maximum. I just picked up a group of six, probably going to go back and buy another six more. You could have a group of 10 of them in your 5 gallon no problem.


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

corydoras habrosus is one of the 3 types of pygmy corys. i chose them over the pygmaeus because i like the spots on habrosus more than the lines of the pygmaeus. they stay relatively the same size


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I ended up buying another 5 pygmy today, I would have gotten more but they were sold out. about 7-8 of them school together, the others kinda hang out. Quite nice in a 33 long.


----------

